# cage for my meepers



## beardo (Aug 22, 2007)

meepers is her name and for the months that we have had her she has been in a cockatiel cage but there just isnt enough room for her to do all the running and charging that she likes. so I was wondering are there cages specially made for pet pigeons are is it something that has to be custom made. thanks everyone. I am so glad I found this place. and Im sure my vet is too lol

Beardo


----------



## Charis (Feb 11, 2007)

Meepers is a very cute name.
My house pigeons reside in a cage that is, 2'x3'x3'. It has a base that is 2' off the floor. On each side I had a shelf made that is 8" wide. They love the shelf.
They also have a perch that is the entire length of the cage.
The cage was made by Quality Cage Company here in Portland. It is their standard Cockatoo cage, minus the shelves I mentioned. I know they ship in sections and then you put it together. 503-762-2607
Keep in mind that my pigeons spend very little time in their cage.


----------



## beardo (Aug 22, 2007)

thanks. I will have a look around locally and see if I cant find anything and if not I guess I will be on the phone. meepers has me trained well and is let out everytime I am in the room. I just want to make sure she has a nice environment and I dont think the current cage is enough. but she has laid her second egg so she will be sitting for a good month so I have time to shop around.

thanks
Beardo


----------



## John_D (Jan 24, 2002)

Guess it really depends how much out time she has. At one time we had pigeons in one or other of the bedrooms and they pretty much came out when they wanted - open door policy - so the size didn't matter much. In fact, they had pretty big cages, made for Chipmunks or Chinchillas.

Of course, the ideal is a small, predator-proof aviary outside and another pigeon for company 

John

(Here are a couple of our hospital cages when we had two injured residents)


----------



## Charis (Feb 11, 2007)

John_D said:


> Guess it really depends how much out time she has. At one time we had pigeons in one or other of the bedrooms and they pretty much came out when they wanted - open door policy - so the size didn't matter much. In fact, they had pretty big cages, made for Chipmunks or Chinchillas.
> 
> Of course, the ideal is a small, predator-proof aviary outside and another pigeon for company
> 
> ...


Those look very similar to the one I have except mine is on a base which has rollers so it's easy to move and clean under.


----------



## beardo (Aug 22, 2007)

thanks john. I like the length and depth is good too. I know meepers will adapt to anything we give her so I guess I am just doing this to make myself feel better lol. we have 2 cats in the room so no open door policy but the cats are of no threat and she has no problem landing on them or just ignoring them. the real problem is our parakeets and cockatiels. when meepers catches me giving kisses to another bird she attacks them. its cute but not good given the size difference.

thanks
Beardo


----------



## Charis (Feb 11, 2007)

FYI, I have a small parrot, a Senegal that nearly killed my pigeon Sammy.
If you have any small and aggressive parrot types be very careful.


----------



## Rooster2312 (Mar 8, 2006)

Hi Beardo,

Just a suggestion. I had the same dilemma when looking for suitable housing for my then single pigeon Jax. I looked at parrot cages etc but was not happy with the dimensions and overpricing of these cages  

I was browsing in a local large pet store and there in front of my eyes was the perfect solution at an affordable price.....a large rabbit run that was designed to be added to a hutch. I turned the cage upright, put in some removable flooring covered with cheap stick on kitchen tiles (much easier to clean), added a thick rope perch and made a great bed/nest by hanging up one of those fleecy igloo type cat beds! 

When I unexpectedly aquired another pigeon 'Paddy', I bought the exact same cage which can be joined up with the other cage as the end pieces of the cage are removable. I now have a really long roomy cage for both pigeons that allows them to have their own space. Only problem is, they are rarely in the cage and spend most of the time out in my room. They also share the room with my two parakeets (who rarely come out of their cage) and my cockateil. No problems with the other birds as they keep out of each others way, but I have to keep my birds away from the 3 cats, 2 of which often sit outside the door and 'bird watch' through the glass panels.

Wish I could show you a photo, but am having problems getting photos online.

Lindi


----------

